# Austria tipp3 Bundesliga 05-06 Oct



## OddsPoster (Oct 2, 2013)

Full Time Result  

Closes  1 X 2  
05 Oct 17:30 Wolfsberger AC - SV Josko Ried 2.75 3.35 2.50 +63 Wolfsberger AC - SV Josko Ried 
05 Oct 20:00 Wacker Innsbruck - Admira 2.05 3.40 3.55 +74 Wacker Innsbruck - Admira 
05 Oct 20:00 SV Grodig - SK Sturm Graz 2.05 3.40 3.55 +76 SV Grodig - SK Sturm Graz 
06 Oct 17:30 FK Austria Vienna - RB Salzburg 3.25 3.30 2.20 +64 FK Austria Vienna - RB Salzburg 
06 Oct 20:00 SC Wiener Neustadt - SK Rapid Vienna 4.60 3.65 1.75 +76


----------

